# Follicle size.....please help?



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi There

Can anyone tell me what is the ideal follicle size for successful IUI?  Mine have always been slow to mature and at my last scan, they where 18mm and 17mm I had IUI the next day, should they have been ideally bigger has anyone had success with similar sizes?  Sorry for tons of questions I'm on 2ww and trying not to build up hope to much.  

Thanks 
Nics xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've not had IUI but most clinics would look for a follicle to be minimum of 18mm before it ruptures to ensure the egg released is mature.  If your follicles were 18mm and 17mm before basting then they sound perfect size as it could be that the 17mm would grow a little and still have a nice mature egg released...and the 18mm was perfect sizing.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## sprinkle (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Nics...
I got a BFP with 1 lonely 19mm follicle   thats pretty similar to yours and you have 2 so I see no reason for you not to be optimistic!!! 

Good luck

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you so so much girls thats so reasuring  

Love 
Nics xx


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

I will be crossing my fingers to hear from you on your test day.
All the Best


----------

